

Graph.tk plots equations on a canvas and it's LGPL - clyfe
http://graph.tk

======
abeppu
This is cool, but it has some serious numerical issues that ought to be ironed
out. I took their example cubic function, and plotted the first, second and
third derivatives. The third derivative goes _crazy_ as x goes away from zero.
(See screenshot
[http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5088/5361267299_a976c64dcb.jp...](http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5088/5361267299_a976c64dcb.jpg))

------
kingkilr
What does LGPL even mean in the context of a client side tool... it's not like
you have any sort of linking in the C-sense of the term.

~~~
mburns
It really depends on how you use it.

------
extension
Slick. Could use a way to generate a URL for an equation.

EDIT: There is, but it doesn't seem to work e.g.

<http://graph.tk/#y%3Dsqrt(1-x%5E100)>

<http://graph.tk/#y=sqrt(1-x^100)>

------
VMG
This is a great idea - any plans for 3d plots?

------
btw0
This is so cool, just in time for me working on a popularity ranking
algorithm.

